# Optimization of Rifaximin treatment. Pimentels advices?



## snowy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi together!Really great forum is this. Im from europe(please excuse my english ;-) and want to give my part to it Im 30 Years old, got about 8 Years of Bloating,sometimes diarrea, strong coldness,quite strong CFS and low weight behind me.Last Week my Doc prescribed me Rif. His dose was 600 mg a day for 3 days and after that mutaflor (coli nissle).as i had other antibiotics before wich didnt help anything (ciproxin + anarobex and beneocin) i googled a little.So i found that it is more likely to work than the ones i tried an decided to try it too.i found this study wich reccommends a much higher dose than my doc prescribed me. So i decided to try it with 1600 as the relapse rate is much lower:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1737391...Pubmed_RVDocSumfrom day 2 on my bloating reduced quite a lot, i got less coldness and am feeling better. but now im on day 6 and feeling quite dizzy though. wich is a side effect if too much rif. gets in the bloodstream (leaky gut?).so maybe the dose is too high for me?in a study i found in a other link here(lost it) they gave rif for even 2 weeks!! maybe bit too long??i also accompained the therapy with saccharomyces boulardi, as it is harmless yeast that benefits the gut and fights candida wich i was affraid could profit too much. but ill stop tomorrow as it could be bloating as well. i dont take other probiotics yet. good idea?i read that sibo often kicks back in after the treatment. so i wonder about the best way how to prevent that?i learned here that dr pimentel wrote a book about that issue. as im from europe i unfortunately was unable to get it till now, so i was hoping someone from here can tell me his most important suggestions about dosage, diet , probiotics and supplements ect in the meanwhile?some other things im wondering about:afaik if you got sibo you mostly got leaky gut too. i for example got allergies to many basic foods in the prictest. and after eating i now still get bloated, just that its less and goes away again after appr 2 hours wich it doesnt without antibiotics. so i think getting rid of that allergie is essential as it may lead to another sibo shortly? i guess that goes much about diet? but could it be usefull to use antiallergic medication for a short period in order to let the gut calm down better without the bacteria? did anyone get those while eradication or afterwards? if yes wich type?i remember reading years ago that pimentel used vivonex in order to starve the bacteria? could be a good idea to take it after the antibiotics and then slowly reduce it and introduce normal food. did anyone try that?and maybe most importantly: wich probiotics and how much should be taken after finishing antibiotics?i think mutaflor (european med)= coli nissle is a good idea as it seems to be a very important strain for the colon and the capsule opens there and not before. but what about the si? wich strains should be taken? cant imagine that taking nothing is a good idea bc any bug can come arround?im very thankfull for any thought!THANK YOU!!! greets snowy


----------

